# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Apex avec Anychart

## edubourg

Bonjour,

Pour la base de donnes que j'administre (10g), il y a d'install le logiciel Anychart 5.1 qui tait disponible jusqu' la semaine dernire sur le site http://anychart.com.

J'ai rcemment mis en place un nouveau dataguard 11g et j'ai besoin d'installer Anychart 5.1, histoire que les graphes qui taient visualiss en 10g puissent continuer  tre visualiss en 11g.

La nouvelle 11g est une base de donnes de test, mais elle deviendra bientt la base de donnes de production, une fois que les quelques problmes identifis auront t rsolus.

J'ai suivi le guide d'installation, plac les fichiers d'anychart sur c c:\program files\Anychart 5.1 and placed anychart.

J'ai remplac les fichiers AnyChart.js et AnyChart.swf dans les rpertoires images/flashchart (le fichier js file dans le rpertoire flashchart/js et le fichier swf dans le rpertoire flashchart/swf)

Dans la base de donnes initiale, j'ai d'install Adobe Flash Player 11 Active X, Adobe SVG Viewer 3.0, AnyChart Flash Chart Component & Java. j'ai install tout ceci dans mon nouvel environnement.

Ensuite, j'ai excut le script apxldimg.sql

Mais le rsultat n'est pas conforme  ce que j'attend :

Sur la bdd 10g, lorsque je fais un clic droit sur un graphe (n'importe lequel), je vois que la version d'anychart est la #5.1.2.
Je peux sauver le graphe comme une image, l'imprimer. Tout est OK. La version Apex de la bdd 10.2.0.4 est la 3.1.0.00.32

Maintenant, si je fais la mme manip sur la 11g.
Je vais sur la mme appli que sur la 10g, et je vois "Error - No chart data available"
et si je fais un clic droit sur ce graphe, je vois les informations suivantes :
Anychart 3.3 http://anychart.com
version is 3.3 build #130 @ 07.02.27
Je prcise que la version d'apex sur la 11g est la 3.2 mais mme en faisant un downgrade vers la 3.1 (mme version qu'en 10g), j'aboutis au mme rsultat.

Qu'est ce que je peux faire relatif  l'installation d'Anychart 5.1 pour que cela marche comme sur la 10g ?

D'avance, merci

----------

